# Lucy the tegu's new enclosure!!!



## Felix (Sep 3, 2017)

Not too bad for a day and a half's hard work! It's 8' long by 40" wide by 3' tall. It needs the outer plywood and trim but we are going to seal the inside with caulk and drylok first and get all the lights set up. It'll have about 14" of bioactive soil for her to dig in once it's complete along with a basking shelf which she will also be able to dig/burry under and a huge water dish. Stay tuned for updates!


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 3, 2017)

Felix said:


> Not too bad for a day and a half's hard work! It's 8' long by 40" wide by 3' tall. It needs the outer plywood and trim but we are going to seal the inside with caulk and drylok first and get all the lights set up. It'll have about 14" of bioactive soil for her to dig in once it's complete along with a basking shelf which she will also be able to dig/burry under and a huge water dish. Stay tuned for updates!View attachment 12280 View attachment 12281


I like the placement of it, too. Looks nice as well as being nice.


----------



## Joba (Oct 23, 2017)

Very nice, and like Walter said, looks like a great placement as well.


----------

